# Model 3 after Alignment many error messages



## canadeca (11 mo ago)

The other day I hit my rear left tire on a curb due to slippery road conditions. And I had all this error messages on the display. Today I did the alignment and as you see everything is in line but the messages don’t go away. Any suggestions what could be the problem and how to reset all this error messages?


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

My guess would be that a wheel/brake sensor was damaged.

Have you taken it to a Tesla service center to have them diagnose the problem?


----------



## Ed Woodrick (May 26, 2018)

Yep, you definitely had something more than wheel out of alignment.


----------



## canadeca (11 mo ago)

canadeca said:


> The other day I hit my rear left tire on a curb due to slippery road conditions. And I had all this error messages on the display. Today I did the alignment and as you see everything is in line but the messages don't go away. Any suggestions what could be the problem and how to reset all this error messages?





garsh said:


> My guess would be that a wheel/brake sensor was damaged.
> 
> Have you taken it to a Tesla service center to have them diagnose the problem?


I don't know what else to do so I will have to take to the SC


----------



## canadeca (11 mo ago)

Ed Woodrick said:


> Yep, you definitely had something more than wheel out of alignment.


Well I was doing about 40mph and I missed a stop sign went to the opposite side of the road, barely touched the front wheel and then most of the hit went to the rear wheel. The road was covered whit fresh snow and i didn't expect to have no breaks at all.


----------

